# Woodchip for Chicken Enclosure



## Someboy (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi All,

I keep 5 chickens in a walk in run. I use woodchip on the floor and coming up to be replaced.
Used to get bags from B&Q but they don't do them anymore and last time got a trailer load from a tree surgeon which I used for the run and the whole garden but don't really want to get the same quantity again and they don't do smaller sizes.

Does any one get bagged woodchip from anywhere ?- Woodchip not bark as this goes mulchy.

Thanks


----------



## Someboy (Mar 31, 2008)

Amendment- 

If i was to get a trailor load again and bag it would any one be interested in buying bags from me for £5.00 in the East Midlands Area i.e. Derby or Burton On Trent Area?
: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:





Someboy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I keep 5 chickens in a walk in run. I use woodchip on the floor and coming up to be replaced.
> Used to get bags from B&Q but they don't do them anymore and last time got a trailer load from a tree surgeon which I used for the run and the whole garden but don't really want to get the same quantity again and they don't do smaller sizes.
> ...


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I prefer to use hemp bedding for mine, it rots down much faster than woodchip in the compost heap, and if you get the lemon scented stuff it contains a natural insect repellent (Citronella). Most equestrian suppliers do it in bales which are reasonably cheap, I also buy chopped straw bedding from the same sources.


----------



## De breve (Mar 9, 2012)

Try your local independent garden/shrub centre, they should do or at least be able to get bagged chippings for paths. 

Failing that I use chestnut peelings from my local woodsman which I have delivered by the trailer load but I know he's happy for people to collect and bag their own. It does break down relatively quickly but if you change it everyone in a while it works really well. Prevents build up of feaces and spilt food etc, all of which harbour potentially harmful spores and bacteria. I'm nowhere near you but Id reckon on there being someone local to you who'd do the same. Disposing of the waste product is a universal problem.

Be careful putting straw or straw based products down as they turn mouldy very quickly and chickens are very susceptible to respiratory disease caused by this. They are fine inside the house but not in the run.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mine have a strawed run and its fine - dosnt mould at all.
but my run is roofed to keep them dry

its hay you want to avoid?


----------



## De breve (Mar 9, 2012)

Hay is a definate no no you are quite right. 

straw is fine as long as it doesn't get wet, so covered runs and straw are ok. The chopped straw, eg nedzbedz?, used for horses also has a habitat of turning if allowed to get wet. I do use both straw and nedzbedz for my nest boxes as shavings tend to stick to the eggs and some of my hens insist on scratching all the material out prior to laying....obviously it's not to their taste, lol!

I suppose its the same with everything the cleaner you keep it the better it is?!!?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

When I first built my run I put a few sacks of bark chips down, but quickly removed it when I found it was full of bits of shredded plastic, wire etc..., even some broken glass, so be careful what you buy!

I only use the straw in the coop, not in the run, but my run is roofed too.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

country wide stores do bales of woodchip bedding for 5.99 works a treat


----------

